# Harry Potter App



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Anyone watching this?

Has a live feed too!


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

I work in Trafalgar sq, I could have got a prime spot as my security pass would let me get a spot outside where they have the wand shop, unfortunately I have no interest in Harry Potter.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't like HP - but I'm sure some TiVoers do.


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Im not really interested in this particular app but it would have been nice to have known it was there. Should it not deliver a "Message" when it adds new content?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Now officially released: http://pressoffice.virginmedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=205406&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1584107&highlight=


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Virgin could / should have used the discovery bar to show a new app had appeared


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

They did.

It's been showing up in my discovery bar for a while now.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Must have overlooked it... maybe just assumed it was on demand films link.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Now officially released: http://pressoffice.virginmedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=205406&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1584107&highlight=


Well spotted Carl! Can you watch the movies from the App.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No idea. Most are PPV so I'm not even going to try


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

cwaring said:


> No idea. Most are PPV so I'm not even going to try


Me neither! Just curious!


----------

